# Birthday Cake



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

-_-


----------



## LoveMaltese6820 (Apr 12, 2004)

You read my mind!!! I needed a doggie birthday cake for a dog's party coming up. He'll be turning 10!


----------



## Tyler's Sis (Feb 27, 2005)

Thanks! I'm adding this on my cake list. (still looking for great cakes)


----------



## sherylmint (Nov 27, 2004)

Snowflake turns 16 this month, I think she will love this cake she is a peanut butter lover







!!


----------



## Tyler's Sis (Feb 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sherylmint_@Mar 2 2005, 05:44 PM
> *Snowflake turns 16 this month, I think she will love this cake she is a peanut butter lover
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
16? Wow, that's old!


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Nichole_@May 18 2004, 04:36 AM
> *-_-
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=2472*


[/QUOTE]


Was there a birthday cake recipe here? I can't see anything & was looking for a recipe before I made a new post?

Anyways - I'm looking for a birthday cake recipe for a friends dog who will be turning ONE in a couple of months.

Can anyone help?

Thanks!


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HarleysMum+Aug 14 2005, 02:58 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Was there a birthday cake recipe here? I can't see anything & was looking for a recipe before I made a new post?

Anyways - I'm looking for a birthday cake recipe for a friends dog who will be turning ONE in a couple of months.

Can anyone help?

Thanks!








<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=90345
[/B][/QUOTE]
There's another one here http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?showtopic=1687&hl=


----------



## Rio&Nickysmommy (Oct 30, 2005)

Hi! I have made my dogs small little ice cream cakes Vanilla so that way we can ll have some. We all cheat on our diets once in a while. I just shape the icecream into a dog bone and they love it.
Rio&Nickysmommy


----------

